# 54 boxes .223. Pace Walmart now.



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

$7.97 ea.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

What brand of ammo? Grain weight and brand?


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

They gone quick.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry, didn't see this until tonight and I wouldn't know without reading it off the box. I hope some of you guys got some, I just saw them in passing...


----------



## Shoot Straight (May 30, 2013)

I missed it also. Say anybody have any current leads for buying 9mm FMJ 115-124 gr ammo? So frustrating. Thanks!


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

I know Scott's in jay has been really good on ammo bought around 1000 rounds of 9mm a month or so back some 22 and 40 no 223 last time I checked.


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

I found an awesome site and thought I would share.....www.gunbot.net
Basically you just select the caliber of ammo and this site searches for it on 100's of sites and lets you know if its instock and also shows price per round and shows in red when its a good deal.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Shoot Straight said:


> I missed it also. Say anybody have any current leads for buying 9mm FMJ 115-124 gr ammo? So frustrating. Thanks!


 
There was a guy selling them at the flea market a few weeks ago. Close to where you enter the inside part. GL


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

I am new at this whole arms thing but you see for yourself this is a pretty good site as well. 

http://www.wikiarms.com/


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I just got 500 rds 9mm hollow points from a guy in pace and a brick of .22lr for $20.00 both from individuals... ya gotta look around!


----------

